# Test your EOS R with Flash, the cause of green banding!



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi!

I’ve discovered that the green stripes and banding with the EOS R isn’t showing without flash/trigger in the hot shoe. 

Can you please shoot a dark shot with flash and then with nothing in the hot shoe, push about 1.65-2.15 stops in Lr and see if you experience the same as me. It’s driving me mad


----------



## JBSF (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't have an R, so I can't try to replicate your experience.

I'm just curious though. If you are right, is this likely something that could be corrected with a firmware update?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2018)

JBSF said:


> I don't have an R, so I can't try to replicate your experience.
> 
> I'm just curious though. If you are right, is this likely something that could be corrected with a firmware update?



I’m not sure, if it’s interference due to radio signal that might or might not be possible to rectify with firmware. 

I’m very curious to find out if this concerns all R’s or if not, which triggers/flash can actually be used.... one thing that’s certain is that it just can’t stay this way...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2018)

Can you supply more info? What flash are you using, is it a RT? I have a R, but no R/T flash. Radio interference can indeed cause issues, I recall some 3rd party units causing issues in the past (not banding).


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 23, 2018)

What is “a dark shot with flash”?


----------



## SereneSpeed (Oct 23, 2018)

If I raise the RAW files I get banding. Nothing to do with the flash. But yeah, there's definitely banding if I take a black image and raise it 5 stops - something I've never, ever done before.

I used a Canon ex600RT and a Godox v860Cii to test. I tested without anything in the hotshoe, with the flash in hotshoe, but turned off, with the flash on, with flash below x-synce, and with the flash above x-sync.

The only way I can get green banding is is I have 'Silent LV Shoot.' set to 'Mode 1'

Otherwise, I just get the banding Tony (something-internet-guy) blogged about.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Can you supply more info? What flash are you using, is it a RT? I have a R, but no R/T flash. Radio interference can indeed cause issues, I recall some 3rd party units causing issues in the past (not banding).



The reason I didn’t state my lamp and trigger is because I’m sure it’s not only that one, Tony uses profoto doesn’t he?

I used a very simple “eBay”-trigger” and it was less banding than my Broncolor (Godox hardware).


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

SereneSpeed said:


> If I raise the RAW files I get banding. Nothing to do with the flash. But yeah, there's definitely banding if I take a black image and raise it 5 stops - something I've never, ever done before.
> 
> I used a Canon ex600RT and a Godox v860Cii to test. I tested without anything in the hotshoe, with the flash in hotshoe, but turned off, with the flash on, with flash below x-synce, and with the flash above x-sync.
> 
> ...



That’s very interesting, I see no banding without flash. But with the trigger in the hot shoe I get it at 1,65 stops or a bit of shadow lift.

It did not help for me to disable silent shutter and not using mode 1, it’s same no matter.

What I meant with a “dark shot” is a shot that’s not completely black, but intentionally dark, but usable, to give a realistic starting point for editing.

I get noise when I push 2-3-4-5 stops, and wouldn’t use that for anything, but with flash used, I can barley touch the file before I see the banding.

I’m also wondering about my sensor, I seem to get motion blur like behavior no matter what the shutter speed is and with still subjects... they look fantastic at 200% in camera, but in my computer nothing looks really sharp and most just look like a cellphone shot. Haven’t had the time to do any testing and honestly felt like everything got perfect so took a whole bunch of shots before downloading Lr and try to edit them. Lots of noise at iso 320 also... I’ll try to have a go at proper testing later today, but hard to find the time...


----------



## fentiger (Oct 23, 2018)

how do your files look using DPP?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

fentiger said:


> how do your files look using DPP?


I just opened it and had a quick look, but I despise that software. Everything looks plastic and I have no control and all the panels overlap each other etc etc... Lr it is


----------



## fentiger (Oct 23, 2018)

Yeah, understand that, but do you still have same banding issue with the Canon software?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

fentiger said:


> Yeah, understand that, but do you still have same banding issue with the Canon software?


Basically the same yes...


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

These are both pushed by four stops, the same wall, one with flash and other not. It might not be the best side by side example, but anyway I try the results are the same as this. flash trigger = banding, No flash trigger= No banding


----------



## photennek (Oct 23, 2018)

I tested with godox XPro transmitter and a Godox TT685c flash, and did not notice similar banding to yours (though there is banding). Both images below are raised +4 exposure in lightroom. Shots taken with 1/4 sec at f / 8.0 ISO 100. Is this setup comparable enough for you Viggo? Don't know if the red background is somehow hiding it...?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks for posting! That doesn't look like the horrible banding I have at all... Weird... Tony Northrup found the same as I did. It's worse if it's not all bodies....


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 23, 2018)

I got my EOS R today. I tried a few shots when covering the lens with my hand, at ISO 100. At 5 stops + in Lightroom, I couldnt see any banding without flash attached, with a flash attached, or with a st-r3 trigger attached. Note that the flash wasn’t in master mode.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 23, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> I got my EOS R today. I tried a few shots when covering the lens with my hand, at ISO 100. At 5 stops + in Lightroom, I couldnt see any banding without flash attached, with a flash attached, or with a st-r3 trigger attached. Note that the flash wasn’t in master mode.


Thanks for posting 

I will try and get my hands on a Canon flash and give it a go..


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 23, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Thanks for posting
> 
> I will try and get my hands on a Canon flash and give it a go..


You can barrow one from me if you cover the shipping expenses.


----------



## bhf3737 (Oct 24, 2018)

photennek said:


> I tested with godox XPro transmitter and a Godox TT685c flash, and did not notice similar banding to yours (though there is banding). Both images below are raised +4 exposure in lightroom. Shots taken with 1/4 sec at f / 8.0 ISO 100. Is this setup comparable enough for you Viggo? Don't know if the red background is somehow hiding it...?


I got similar result in a similar experiment. Pushed a 200 ISO image with high contrast to 3.5 stop and +100% shadows in Lightroom. Both show green banding in shadow area, that should be normal, but no significant difference between with and without flash (Canon 470EX).


----------

